# What If: Megas XLR Live Action cast?



## Sofos (Dec 26, 2013)

My brother and I had a long discussion today, and we came up with a main cast of characters for an imaginary Megas XLR movie. Here is who we came up with:

Coop - Jack Black. Nobody else would fill this role. Just no way.











Jamie - I say James Franco, my brother says Aaron Paul.













Kiva - I say Milla Jovovich, brother says Jennifer Aniston, we both think Scarlett Johansson
















Goat - Either Jeff Bridges or Sam Elliot













BONUS: Magnanimous - Alec Baldwin, definitely


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2013)

Very cool idea!! I'm with you on Milla and James Franco. Altho I would never turn down a chance to watch ScarJo! Either Russell or Eliot - both would do the trick. Ha ha - Baldwin ... well you know he's looking for a gig.


----------

